# My fix for the front end sag



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I needed a fix for the sagging after I put a new Western MVP Plus plow on. About 1 month ago, I saw a thread for Supercoils. I like the idea of replacing the springs instead of adding blocks etc. This truck is a 96' Dodge 2500 gasser. I ordered Supercoils from my local supplier. The Super coils were $280 and I think they are the 5000lbs ratio with a 2 inch lift. I also replaced the front shocks while I was at it. Here are some before and after pictures with some measurments.






Before springs with plow







Before springs with plow measurment






Before springs without plow







Before springs without plow measurment






Supercoils


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

New and old coils







Installation of coils. I had to use a port o power to seperate the axle far enough to get the coils in. 







Installation of coils. I had to seperate the tie rod ends and sway bar to get more room.







After springs without the plow.







After springs without the plow measurment.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

After the springs with the plow on.







After the springs with the plow on measurment.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Man that rig looks good sitting up like that with the Western on! Nice and level. Ballast in the bed?

Excellent job.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

YES 1/2 yard of river stone in a plactic box:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The rear actually seems low for the front now.  Thanks for the good write up I am sure many Dodge owners like myself will thank you. Have been on the fence on the spring subject for some time now, during the next slow time I will be adding the Super Springs to my truck too!!!

Has the spring compromised the ride of the truck??


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

YES your right! Next is the rear end. I what to put my salter back into truck.I'm going to replace the rear leafs and shocks.payup


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

AA- are you still happy with the supercoils? I'm hopin to grab a set sometime before summer, I already have a 2" leveling kit on the front end and was thinkin about the supercoils to give me more rigidity on the front end and a little more lift would be nice as I want to do 2" or 3" blocks in the rear also. (suspension stuff is addicting lol)


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

WilliamOak;963375 said:


> AA- are you still happy with the supercoils? I'm hopin to grab a set sometime before summer, I already have a 2" leveling kit on the front end and was thinkin about the supercoils to give me more rigidity on the front end and a little more lift would be nice as I want to do 2" or 3" blocks in the rear also. (suspension stuff is addicting lol)


yes they seem ok If I would do it again I would get the 2000lbs not the 5000lbs. Be careful any thing more then 2in lift plow won't hook up.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not so worried about hooking the plow up as with the exception of winter break the truck will just sit with the plow on while I drove the Honda 130 mi to school and back lol. Why do you say the 2k lb ones vs. the 5k lb ones? Just because ofthe lift?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

WilliamOak;963392 said:


> I'm not so worried about hooking the plow up as with the exception of winter break the truck will just sit with the plow on while I drove the Honda 130 mi to school and back lol. Why do you say the 2k lb ones vs. the 5k lb ones? Just because ofthe lift?


I like the 5000lbs are for the diesel. also on sag it all.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

looks good . i did the 2inch leveling kit and shocks to fix it on my 06 and no sagg with the plow on nor off !


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

CaptainSmokey;963399 said:


> looks good . i did the 2inch leveling kit and shocks to fix it on my 06 and no sagg with the plow on nor off !


Think about it you just tighten up the spring up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Interesting, Im going to look into this.

BTW that truck is in awesome shape! That paint is bright.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;968419 said:


> Interesting, Im going to look into this.
> 
> BTW that truck is in awesome shape! That paint is bright.


it only was 24,000 miles on it.


----------

